# Born in Netherland Want to move back



## Uk234

Hi i was born in Amsterdam and lived there till i was 4 but then my family moved to the united kingdom and i have been living there ever ever since. 

I was wondering if i am able to move back to Amsterdam?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## gbv

Ofcourse it is possible! It is not very far from the UK. And people speak good English in the Netherlands, especially in the larger cities.


----------



## nirdeshpuri

nice forum


----------



## daffie1986

I'm leaving the Netherlands in 26 days, the dutch are getting more aggressive, violent, hastier and the Euro (paying) has been a slap in the face for the dutch. I don't find the dutch to speak good English by the way, must say my writing can do lots better. My speach ain't that bad, cause thanx to my hobby (racehorses) I've been a lot in Europe. 

Let's say that in the gulden time a family had a weekly cost of 250 gulden, now it's 250 euro (210 pound) for 2 person's just for your groceries. I live a bit higher than Amsterdam (thank god) so these are the prices outside the city. Don't know what job you're into? In the Netherlands you get payed once a month and mostly you will work one month and after a month you will get you're first pay. Minimum pay a month for a 22-year old an older starting a new job is 800 euro (674 pound), renting a place in Amsterdam is expensive at www.funda.nl you will find only one apartment below 250 euro's (190 pound). I selected till 500 euro's (422 pound)

No i wouldn't suggest migrating to the netherlands. Taxes are getting higher and more absurd every year, Laws are ridiculous (if you kill some one the max is 16 years but with good behavior they can get out after 6 years) And for the rest there remains a lot of dutch cursing cause i don't know the wright terms.


----------



## cschrd2

Hey Daffie,

I think your still living in the past. The euro change is more then 10 years ago hence off course things change. I agree with Dutch becoming more intolerant (I would not say aggressive), as far as your murder case your wrong. The longest sentence is 20 years which with good behavior can be terminated after 2/3 are completed. In case there is a TBR added to the sentence the change of early release is virtually gone. 
Still the facilities are good and the living conditions are good as well. I agree that if you live outside a city live is cheaper but commuting also does come at a cost.


----------



## daffie1986

cschrd2 said:


> Hey Daffie,
> 
> I think your still living in the past. The euro change is more then 10 years ago hence off course things change. I agree with Dutch becoming more intolerant (I would not say aggressive), as far as your murder case your wrong. The longest sentence is 20 years which with good behavior can be terminated after 2/3 are completed. In case there is a TBR added to the sentence the change of early release is virtually gone.
> Still the facilities are good and the living conditions are good as well. I agree that if you live outside a city live is cheaper but commuting also does come at a cost.


I'm still living in the netherlands so i don't think i'm living in the past 

The longest sentece on a murder case i could be wrong, I don't look at the senteces anymore.


----------



## cschrd2

I understood that. I meant you can't keep comparing to the old days. At some point in time you need to accept the current situation, and 11 years is a period in which a lot has changed, just look at the average family spend on mobile, internet/TV & luxury goods.


----------



## daffie1986

I don't accept the current situation and that's why we're leaving the Netherlands. Wages are very low if you compare them with the prices you have to pay for a normal living and paying rent or owning your own house.

Actually the Gulden is still a big discussion in the Netherlands for people with a lower amount of spending money.


----------



## isabellek

The Netherlands aren't as bad as you make it sound. Nowadays every society has become rougher, more agressive etc. It's something like a trend and it's not just happening in the Netherlands. 

Compared to other countries, the English speaking skills of Dutch people is fine. And about the economic situation... At the moment, it's not that bad compared to for example Italy.


----------



## henners

*More accurate statistics on Holland grocery shopping and minimum wages*

I agree with the aggressive comments about the Dutch. But where on earth are you getting you grocery prices from? I lived in Holland for 10 years, also in the centre of Rotterdam and Amsterdam (left 18 months ago) and never in my whole time there paid that amount of money on weekly food shop for me and my husband. It was around 120 euro max. And now that we are no longer together (and he being dutch has remained there) he doesn't spend much more now he is with his new partner. I think somewhere your figures are wrong - no disrespect.

And the minimum wage?? no, it wasn't that when I was there and earning minimum wage over the age of 22. As it stands in 2013, it is 1,249 euro pm for a 22 year old, rising to 1469.40 euro pm over the age of 23+. 
With (again) all due respect, what you have said is not correct - not correct at all.

Holland is expensive granted (I still own a house there and can't get rid of the bloody thing), but not in the escalated rates you are talking about. This advice on costs and min wage is not accurate at all.


----------



## schottoft

Yes you can move back to Amsterdaml. It's not that far away.
All the best, this is Schott-Oft


----------



## Marinos

daffie1986 said:


> I'm leaving the Netherlands in 26 days, the dutch are getting more aggressive, violent, hastier and the Euro (paying) has been a slap in the face for the dutch. I don't find the dutch to speak good English by the way, must say my writing can do lots better. My speach ain't that bad, cause thanx to my hobby (racehorses) I've been a lot in Europe.
> 
> Let's say that in the gulden time a family had a weekly cost of 250 gulden, now it's 250 euro (210 pound) for 2 person's just for your groceries. I live a bit higher than Amsterdam (thank god) so these are the prices outside the city. Don't know what job you're into? In the Netherlands you get payed once a month and mostly you will work one month and after a month you will get you're first pay. Minimum pay a month for a 22-year old an older starting a new job is 800 euro (674 pound), renting a place in Amsterdam is expensive at www.funda.nl you will find only one apartment below 250 euro's (190 pound). I selected till 500 euro's (422 pound)
> 
> No i wouldn't suggest migrating to the netherlands. Taxes are getting higher and more absurd every year, Laws are ridiculous (if you kill some one the max is 16 years but with good behavior they can get out after 6 years) And for the rest there remains a lot of dutch cursing cause i don't know the wright terms.



interesting comments

I have been in NL for 9 years (on and off) and while I accept it has changed, i would still recommend it as a country to bring up children (depending on where you live)
compared to London for an example

last time I checked Dutch was native to NL and not English
In saying this I dont speak a word of Dutch and have never run into issues
being polite is usally the key here

The experience one has from living in a country has a lot to do with decisions that are taken by the individual in my opinion

I have a few people working for me from Spain and they are more than happy with the conditions over here, as at least they have a job


----------



## Marinos

daffie1986 said:


> I'm still living in the netherlands so i don't think i'm living in the past
> 
> The longest sentece on a murder case i could be wrong, I don't look at the senteces anymore.



dont think this has any relevence unless you are planning to Murder someone

all countries have there darkside as you will discover when you land on NZ


----------



## razmikmovsisian

*Return to NL*

Hello I've got the same problem... 
I was born in The Netherlands at 1998/01/15. 
I've got dutch birth certificate and it is apostilled by Rechtbank.
At 2005 me and my family moved to Armenia which is our fatherland. In a word I'm trying to return to NL and looking for all possible ways to to achieve my purpose
Are there any advices?


----------

